# Цистит и грыжа



## almas (10 Май 2017)

привет. опять я со своими болячками. мучаюсь циститом уже год, туда обратно. то получше то опять кошмар. сейчас вообще состояние такое что постоянно хочу в туалет. все жжет и просто спазмы какие-то. анализы показывают что бактерий нету. врач сказал что это возможно нервное, возможно небольшое воспаление, которое не видно по анализам. я вот думаю а такое может быть от грыжи и сдавления нервов? и что делать в данном случае? очень стремно так ползать и бояться наделать в штаны.


----------



## La murr (10 Май 2017)

@almas, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему врачей, пожалуйста.


----------



## Tigresss (10 Май 2017)

У меня у подруги похожее. Такой же вопрос. Посижу, послушаю.


----------



## Elka66 (12 Май 2017)

Не знаю,насколько там цистит связан с грыжей,но цистит надо лечить и лечить,если даже ничего не высевается,надо смотреть мочу неоднократно на наличие,солей,песка,если есть цилиндры и нет песка,значит песчинки настолько мелкие и  просто не определяються в анализах,а продолжают царапать мочевой.Ограничивать сладкое,бактерии любят размножаться,когда наешься сладкого,острое,соленое,это каждый знает.Секс,только со средствами защиты,больше пить,чтоб концентрация мочи не увеличивалась,на ночь клюкву,обязательно,там содержиться бензойная кислота,губительно действует на бактерии.После острого периода,мне помогал монурал,надо однократно ,врач назначал три дня.И потом,сроком до полугода,каждый месяц,первые десять дней антибиотикотерапия,вторые десять дней травы,менять каждый месяц,десять дней отдых,потом все заново.Лечитесь,выздоравливайте,хотя болячка бякостная.Мужчинам не читать,носить хлопковое белье и не носить стринги


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

almas написал(а):


> то. анализы показывают что бактерий нету. врач сказал что это возможно нервное


@almas,  на анализ мочу еще надо правильно собирать и емкость определенная. Как вы собирали? Мне терапевт из НИИ Вишневского говорила, что вот в таких маленьких мензурках 50мл. с красной крышечкой, которые продают в аптеке для анализа, результат может оказаться не совсем верный. Для более точного анализа нужен больший объем. Кстати, когда больной лежит в стационаре, для сбора мочи выдают большие стеклянные колбы. Песок тоже не всегда видно по узи и даже по мрт. Только анализ. Может, Вам повторно сдать?
@Elka66, правильно пишет, может быть еще и аллергия на что-то... Убрать все прокладки, чай, кофе, соки из пакетов исключить. Мыться детским мылом.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Для более точного анализа нужен больший объем


Так у лабораторий, например, Инвитро, есть требования, туда с банкой литровой если и придешь, все равно перельют...


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Так у лабораторий, например, Инвитро, есть требования, туда с банкой литровой если и придешь, все равно перельют...


Так вот сам лаборант и отделяет необходимое ему количество и проводит исследование. Есть исследования, когда необходима определенная порция мочи, к примеру, средняя для бактериологического 50-70 мл. А если общий, то и собирать получается надо всю. Я так доктора поняла .Больше указанного количества вы можете сдать, меньше -  нежелательно.


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

нашла правила ГОСТ Р 53079.4-2008. Национальный стандарт РФ. Технологии лабораторные клинические "При взятии утренней мочи для общего анализа собирают всю порцию утренней мочи. Если в лабораторию доставляется не вся собранная моча, то перед сливанием ее части необходимо тщательное взбалтывание, чтобы осадок содержащий форменные элементы и кристаллы, не был утрачен."
Первая порция мочи может показать воспалительные процессы в нижних мочевых путях. Вторая порция в верхних. Третья состояние мочевого пузыря. Получается, что важна для общего анализа вся собранная утренняя моча, и такое исследование более достоверно.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Первая порция мочи может показать воспалительные процессы в нижних мочевых путях. Вторая порция в верхних. Третья состояние мочевого пузыря. Получается, что важна для общего анализа вся собранная утренняя моча, и такое исследование более достоверно.


Интересно... только везде говорят первую часть писать мимо, вторую собрать, а третью  -тоже мимо. Как же быть?


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Интересно... только везде говорят первую часть писать мимо, вторую собрать, а третью -тоже мимо. Как же быть?





Тигги написал(а):


> Есть исследования, когда необходима определенная порция мочи, к примеру, средняя для бактериологического 50-70 мл.


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

@Tigresss, вторая порция показывает воспалительные процессы в верхних мочевых путях.


----------



## Тигги (12 Май 2017)

Обычно, по итогам общего назначают дополнительные.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Май 2017)

Лечением пациентов с циститом занимаются урологи.


----------



## almas (13 Май 2017)

ну вот у меня как раз грыжа в Л5 и симптомы прямо как Иван описывает просто слово в слово. И что же мне делать со спиной теперь? 

Девчонки, тут берут мочу только в маленьких баночках. Это надо в Россию ехать сдавать нормально. Стринги не ношу, клюкву ем все время, секса ваще нету)))


----------



## Elka66 (13 Май 2017)

@almas, я не знаю кто такой Иван,но у миллионов людей грыжа Л-5,цистит однако не у всех.Лечитесь,сдайте на резентность к антибиотиков,просите очередной раз бак посев,схитрите,спровоцируйте бактерии,наешьтесь соленого  выпейте алкоголь накануне,может и вылезет в анализе.Пропейте монурал,мне очень хорошо помог,побольше воды,чтоб она не крепитесь к станкам мочевого пузыря,посмотрите есть ли соли в анализах,ураты,оксалаты,фосфаты,скорректируйте питание,обязательно пройдет цистит,ну а грыжу лечите дальше


----------



## Тигги (13 Май 2017)

almas написал(а):


> Девчонки, тут берут мочу только в маленьких баночках. Это надо в Россию ехать сдавать нормально


Тогда собирайте всю утреннюю мочу в одну емкость, а перед тем как перелить в маленькую баночку *тщательно взбалтывайте*.


----------



## Tigresss (13 Май 2017)

Alexeev Ivan написал(а):


> то следует рассмотреть вертеброгенный фактор


Я согласна с оратором. Если рассмотреть схему позвоночника и соответствующие каждому позвонку органы (иннервация), то вполне возможно, что дело в позвоночнике (тем более симптом жжения). Еще рискну предположить, что может помочь мануальный терапевт с мягкими мышечными техниками.


----------



## almas (14 Май 2017)

я к манульному теперь пойду тока под пистолетом


----------



## Elka66 (14 Май 2017)

@almas, лечите цистит,без мануалов,а то перейдет в хронический,замучаетесь,это я вам почечник стажем говорю,сама стояла на учёте у уролога,ходила урывками,когда прижмет,в итоге хпн


----------



## Tigresss (14 Май 2017)

almas написал(а):


> я к манульному теперь пойду тока под пистолетом


Это все верно, конечно, но меня вот гинеколог изуродовала, чего же теперь, под пистолетом только к ним? Ну а что стремно, еще бы.


Elka66 написал(а):


> лечите цистит


Тоже верно. Где именно источник проблем, неизвестно, лучше начинать с начала- то есть с цистита.


----------



## almas (14 Май 2017)

да у меня уже по ходу хронический 
ну блин к гинекологу не ходить чревато, а без мануального вполне можно прожить


----------

